# Getting apartment painting contracts



## arthurpainting (Mar 11, 2014)

hi, I am painting apartments at the moment but I am looking to find out how to get more? ive tried the sending e mails and business cards approach to property managers with little or no luck. 
someone on here while ago posted about actual companies who sub out the painting cleaning etc to guys like us and we get paid by the apartment or wat ever. does any one know these such companies?? thanks for the help


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Apartment painting has got to be the easiest way to get work as a painter. Don't talk to the manager. Talk to the maintenance supervisor. Tell them if they are happy with their painter then you would like to show them what you can do. Offer to paint an apartment at half price if that's what it takes. This should perk their ears. Worst case scenario, you waste less than a days work but you get the opportunity to show them what a quality paint job *can* be.....if you are good enough to walk the walk and not just talk the talk.

Come prepared with prices for *all* units, along with your standard sheet rock, texture repair, wallpaper removal prices (or whatever needs you think they will need) before you even talk to said person. If you come prepared, this will impress them. If you come unprepared, it reflects laziness and a sense of not being professional. Tour an apartment or three as if you would be interested in renting one if necessary prior to seeing the maintenance supervisor. 

30 to 60 days out is normal and paint may or may not be up to you, this is complex or corporate dependent. Other materials are almost always up to you. Come prepared with proof of insurance and any other appropriate paperwork and be happy if they say no. It could be the very next week that they call you.

My brother and I actually started our business this way with a Honda Prelude, a $300.00 used sprayer, a roller pan and a couple of brushes many, many, many moons ago and within 3 weeks, we had 7 apartment complexes that competed with each other for our business. 

I would not advise having another company getting any cut for apartment painting. There is simply not enough money in it for you for it to be worthwhile. FWIW and good luck.

Professional Painter


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

If I did some apartments for half off i wouldn't even be able to buy paint....lol...

I dont do apartments but ive bid some before....I had one company offer me a job.... $180.00/2 bedroom unit....ceilings and walls...eggshell....how's that for cheap? Lol


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

That sounds a little low, unless they supply the paint RP but yeah, it's not _too_ far off the beaten path. 

We are actually exploring options to open up another division to get back into it.What you don't get in sheer profit, you get in consistency and volume. When we first started, we averaged anywhere from 12-14K per month and what we "lost" on the painting, we quickly gained back by change orders and very rarely was there an apartment that didn't have a change order or five.

Sheet rock repairs, wall paper removal, popcorn repairs, texture services, door replacements and kitchen cabinet painting/restoration/staining on average ended up bringing in in more than the apartment repaint itself. Sometimes 5-6 times over. _Especially_ when an apartment complex has a multimillion dollar capitol improvement budget to work with. 

Average time for us to complete an apartment was between 3.5 hours to 6 hours in and out with three men. Two could easily be completed per day unless the change orders were significant. On any off time, we would slide in residential work. While it's not in the big leagues, if done right, it *can* be a profitable operation.

Professional Painter


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Couldn't agree more pro painter. It's just a matter of systems, that's all. 

I'll solo a "whiteout" in a day easy for $600. There are complexes that understand what the $200 guy offers & don't want him. 

It's a crapshoot on finding those units, make sure to be ready to pull the lawsuit trigger fast. Don't ever let them string you along. If you agree to net45 sue on day 60.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

driftweed said:


> Couldn't agree more pro painter. It's just a matter of systems, that's all.
> 
> I'll solo a "whiteout" in a day easy for $600. There are complexes that understand what the $200 guy offers & don't want him.
> 
> It's a crapshoot on finding those units, make sure to be ready to pull the lawsuit trigger fast. Don't ever let them string you along. If you agree to net45 sue on day 60.


 We do about 40 or so a year. The paint is about $650 in labor they buy materials. All caulking, drywall repair, and minor repairs by the hour. After prep day 1 goes spray all ceilings and paint trim. day 2 paint all walls. 2 guys 2 days and on to the next. Its not the most profitable if doing 1 or 2 but they do add up when doing bulk. Then for the exteriors I dont really give any discounts. I get in the $2 dollar a ft range.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Boco said:


> We do about 40 or so a year. The paint is about $650 in labor they buy materials. All caulking, drywall repair, and minor repairs by the hour. After prep day 1 goes spray all ceilings and paint trim. day 2 paint all walls. 2 guys 2 days and on to the next. Its not the most profitable if doing 1 or 2 but they do add up when doing bulk. Then for the exteriors I dont really give any discounts. I get in the $2 dollar a ft range.


You charge $650 for 4 man days of labour? Is that what you mean? If so I can't see how that can even let you break even


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Bid a few exteriors & what a waste of time. Found out Mexicans from out of town would get the jobs & live in units while working there. finish up & move to the next complex.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

wje said:


> You charge $650 for 4 man days of labour? Is that what you mean? If so I can't see how that can even let you break even


 Sorry man. its 2 men 2 days including prep and caulking. Bill usually ends up around 1k. That and I usually have 1 painter and a helper. Ya theres not much left on the bone but some months we do 10 or more. Its really just a filler for slow periods but does payoff when we do the exteriors.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

It should NEVER take 2 guys 2 days to paint a unit all white. If so, someone would be fired. A multicolor, yes. But all white? You better learn to use that sprayer.

I'm doing a 2 bdrm townhome as we speak (all white) solo & will have it done today. Hell I'm down to just the kitchen & bath now. 









Spray the eding/trim & done.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Ceilings white, walls manchester tan. Honestly we try and do a full service so that tenants are ready to move in. Like tighten all doorknobs, make sure all lights work, fans operate, drains work. 2 guys 2 days is about right. Like i said i charge by the hour for the small things and they add up i would spend more time then that but thats all we really get. We leave and in comes carpet cleaners and final wipe down crew.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Boco said:


> Ceilings white, walls manchester tan. Honestly we try and do a full service so that tenants are ready to move in. Like tighten all doorknobs, make sure all lights work, fans operate, drains work. 2 guys 2 days is about right. Like i said i charge by the hour for the small things and they add up i would spend more time then that but thats all we really get. We leave and in comes carpet cleaners and final wipe down crew.


So 1000 for a painter and a helper and they supply the paint? If so that might not be to bad if the helper makes close to minimum wage. Not huge margins, but hey if t fits your needs than it's perfect.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Gotta be the worst gig ever.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I would do complete refinishes if I were to get back into it. Older units that need counters and showers sprayed as well as painting. 

However if its set up right and you can get a system for finishing several a day there is some money to be made. You and or your crew will have to work really hard to do $1000 a day.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Gotta be the worst gig ever.


 Its really not that bad. It works for me cause I always have work year round. It gets FN cold here and the work really slows down. Feast or famine


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

We call that "turning". Trashout, paint, reassemble. I've done several of those & your right it adds up fast.


----------



## Grateful_Monk (Jul 17, 2012)

A Few Words of Wisdom..

One day you think you have it all and then the day before Christmas you lose it all to a painter that charges $25 less per unit.

Starting a successful business is about building a company image, finding your niche and learning how to communicate and sell your services effectively. It's not about being the cheapest in town.

I started out painting apartments almost 20 years ago and made decent money because I painted my butt off. I was getting paid $140 for a one bedroom unit(about 750 sq. ft) and painted them in 5-7 hours.

Not long after I had started a painting company and moved to high end residential. Years later I thought I'd take another stab at painting apartments during slow months. Didn't work. I was too accustomed to making real money.

Apartments are a great place to learn how to paint and become efficient. If your painting company only paints apartments, you don't own a painting company. The apartments own you.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

What Grateful Monk stated above is the truth. I've been involved with them to some extent for over 15 years and that's primarily Class A/"Luxury" properties but over the years have drastically reduced the amount.

A friend of mine has been in the apartment business for over 25 years and does pretty well, grossing well over 100k+ per year, juggling over a dozen properties. He has a crew of 3-6 that changes nearly yearly consisting of young guys that mostly can't spray, leave overspray everywhere and don't have the skill to paint any quality residential (ie 'Blow and Go' work).

However, I've met some of these guys on occasion and they all have the same complaint, having to rush the work and not making enough money to support themselves, let alone a family. So they move on and the owner loses properties only to hire more guys and pick up more properties. An ugly cycle.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

As far as getting them instead of cards and E-mails try the old fashioned way face to face. When I was maint. super. if I had a painter I wouldn't even open an E-mail from another painter, business cards went in the trash. If someone came in, looked presentable, had a proposal, and could answer my questions, I would sit down and listen to them.


----------

